
A Geometric Voting Algorithm for Star Trackers [pdf] - jevinskie
https://hevra.haifa.ac.il/~is-web/images/lecturers_files/ishimshoni_files/StarTracker.pdf
======
jevinskie
I found the framing of the star tracking problem as a graph problem very
intuitive. Now I just need a big sounding rocket to try some experiments. :)

